# Midwest Sportsman Bischoff Reservoir Indiana



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

APRIL 10TH

APRIL 24TH

MAY 1ST

MAY 22ND

JUNE 5TH

JUNE 26TH

TIMES WILL BE ANNOUNCED AT THE END OF THIS WEEK. 

FIRST 20 TEAMS PAID AS THIS IS A SMALL LAKE. 

MIKE TORBECK
TOURNAMENT DIRECTOR
[email protected]
(513)662-3086


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike , is there a horse power limit on this lake ? If so , will they let you use your OB to load your boat as long as you dont rev it up to much ?


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey guys,

I meant to ask. When do the district standings have to be complete? When do all qualifying tourneys have to be over with?

Thanks. Look forward to this year. ALthough, its going to be tough fitting in a schedule around all the other tourneys up here.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I would recamend being finished by the end of August due to the fact that Classic entries will need to be recieved by Sept. 15th


----------



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

Phil There Is A 6hp Limit. Right Now They Took Away All Outboard Useage From Us For This Year. I Will Know This Week If We Can Use Outboards For Loading And Unloading Boats. I Sure Hope So. Last Year I Had Ability To Let Guys Idle During Tourny Hours And You Know How Someone Always Messes Up A Good Thing. Of Course We Had Some Complaints. But I Am Hoping For Atleast The Ability To Ue Outboards During Loading Of Boats. Will Keeep Everyone Posted

Ud Welcome Aboard. I Will Need All Tournys Completed By End Of August At Latest. You Need Anything Ask Me Or Phil.


----------

